# a (se) risca



## Miutzu

Aici am găsit următorul paragraf:

"Chiar dacă unele dicționare menționează că *risca* este și reflexiv, aceste forme sunt învechite și nerecomandate."

Eu am auzit destul de des "mă risc", "te rişti" etc. (prin urmare nu mi se pare a fi o formă învechită), dar nu credeam că ar putea fi corecte.


Până la urmă cum este corect?


----------



## farscape

Aici sunt de acord cu Cătă Frâncu: _a se risca_, reflexiv, este o formă învechită. Îmi suna a "miticism" (Caragiale) - m-am riscat, mon cher! 

(Forma reflexivă nu apare in DEX sau DOOM).

Later,


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

O fi o formă învechită în ceea ce privește limba literară.

În limbaj familiar/colocvial, se aude chiar foarte des pe aici. "Ei, ce zici, te riști?" Nu aș folosi expresia într-un eseu pentru școală, dar se mai întâmplă s-o folosesc, eventual în glumă, în situații în care normal aș folosi "a risca": "m-am riscat și am pierdut" etc.


----------



## minnie_mouse

Nu e cumva vorba de o forma venita ca un neologism, odata cu pasoptismul?
"se risquer à" exista in continuare dar cu un sens diferit de "risquer".


----------



## farscape

Dacă nu mă înşel, DOOM (2004) consideră forma reflexivă a verbului a risca o formă învechită şi nerecomandabilă. dexonline.ro este de aceeaşi părere (vezi _Ghid de exprimare_).

Am să mă risc  concluzionând că deşi nu putem inventa cuvinte noi cred că putem inventa înţelesuri şi forme noi, ca în orice limbă modernă.

Later,


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Eu aud adesea folosindu-se forma reflexivă.


----------

